# New Surround Sound Speakers?



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

I currently have a MOD2 Orb audio running my rear surrounds. The speakers have no crossovers, so I'm forced to use my receiver's crossover. I currently have them set at 80hz (which is the lowest recommended point). Since I have the crossover set at 80hz, all of my front channels are running this point. My front mains are a ported MTM with a port tuned to 52hz and the front channel is tuned at 100hz through internal crossovers. 
So my question is....would I benefit from building a set of surrounds that can play down to 52hz or so in a ported box. Or is running my mains and surround sound speakers at 80hz and above a good idea. 
I was thinking of building the new Zaph TM design on Madisound if I would benefit from this. 
Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
80 Hz is the recommended crossover point from THX. I personally have all of my Speakers crossed over at 80 hz even though the fronts are rated to 34 Hz and Rears 40 hz. 

In my experience, 80 Hz has been the best point to crossover to the Subwoofer. Even when I had Paradign Studio 100 V.2's, I still used 80 Hz.

However in both cases, I did use my multichannel analog input to use my fronts full range when listening to 2 Channel and sometimes multichannel SACD.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

My system is used mostly for HT and very little 2 channel. I guess this is not an advantage after all or is it?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I suppose this is predicated on what preferences one looks for in Speakers. In theory, the goal is accurate reproduction of the signal. Be it a Chamber Orchestra or a fiery crash. Depending of musical preference and level preferences, the demands on a heavily music biased system can be every bit as demanding. Actually, with 2 Channel, the Main Speakers are placed on a island where the SQ of a Speaker is highlighted in a way listening with 5 or 7 channels often masks. 

I am probably 60/40 HT biased and do all of my music listening in 2 channel without a Subwoofer. With most music being Recorded that way, I try to honor the way it was recorded. As a corollary, when I was really into SACD, that is when I started using Towers in the Surround Channels as early Multichannel SACD Players were only available as 6 Analog Outputs with the Players having rudimentary Bass Management controls. Switching to matching Towers with extension in the 30's greatly helped in the experience.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

